# Drop checker problems???



## jaycat (19 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I have a drop checker now, and I use de ironised water for car batteries in it, then drop 3 drops of reagent in. The very first time it went blue, then green and stayed green. Now for the life of me I cannot get the water to go blue! It just goes yellow immediately. I've tried this so many times, always with the same result.   

What on earth is going on?? Am I doing something wrong?  :?  I've also used the PH reagent from the API test kit to see if it will go blue, but nope- yellow EVERY time. Is it me? Am I using the wrong water? Bought the de ironised water from a car shop btw.

Thanks for your input in advance. J


----------



## Themuleous (19 Feb 2009)

I assume you're using the Deionised water directly?  If you are you need to scrap that and get some 4dKH water from either Aquaessentials or the Green Machine.  Its the 4dKH that gives the blue>green>yellow colour change.  As the deionised water has virtually 0 KH in it, it'll not work 

I reckon it went blue the first time due to residual KH from cleaning the DC in tap water?

Sam


----------



## jaycat (19 Feb 2009)

Ahhh   thanks for the advice, I thought the water I'd bought was thte same   

Jackie


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Feb 2009)

if you want to make up your own 4dkh then....

Add 6g of pure Sodium Bicarbonate to 5l of DeIonised water (DI) to give you a solution at 40dKH.

Mix 10ml of this solution with 90ml of 'fresh' DI to give you 1l of 4dKH reference solution. 

This obviously makes a lot, so you can sell some on (providing it is accurate),


----------



## Themuleous (19 Feb 2009)

No probs 

Sam


----------



## YzemaN (19 Feb 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Mix 10ml of this solution with 90ml of 'fresh' DI to give you 1l of 4dKH reference solution


10ml + 90ml = 100ml = 1/10 L


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Feb 2009)

YzemaN said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well spotted


----------



## jaycat (20 Feb 2009)

Thanks    gosh  this is all such a learning curve


----------



## Themuleous (23 Feb 2009)

It sure is!


----------



## truebaggie (13 Oct 2009)

hi there i am new to this fantastic  site.i wonder if anyone could help me,i have just set up my diy co2 .i am looking to buy some 4dkh water for my dropchecker ,could anyone tell me the comercal name. i have serched on green machine and aqua essentials but cant seem to find anything. thanks


----------



## Superman (13 Oct 2009)

truebaggie said:
			
		

> hi there i am new to this fantastic  site.i wonder if anyone could help me,i have just set up my diy co2 .i am looking to buy some 4dkh water for my dropchecker ,could anyone tell me the comercal name. i have serched on green machine and aqua essentials but cant seem to find anything. thanks



Aqua Essentials: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=2425


----------



## truebaggie (13 Oct 2009)

thats a very fast response,thankyou very much.


----------

